# The end...?



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I just checked in on the forum for the first time in like 6 months ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ . I've was on 22 hours of bed rest a day for the last 5 months (just before and after the major surgery). I just returned to duty for the first time in over a year, and I'm struggling transitioning from 2 hours of light activity using a walker, to 8 hours of restricted activity at work. I'm trying to get my endurance and pain tolerance in check. Anything more that 8 hours of activity and I'll start to snap at co-workers, patients, my wife, or my kids. So I don't have *ANY* time to drive Uber, I come home and lay flat on the bed for an hour before trying to be a good husband or father.
As long I can continue to be a mediocre Firefighter/Paramedic with good benefits and pay the bills, I might be done Uber'ing.
I might try it once a month to stay active eventually, but right now I need my back to heal and be there for my family. Even surge money isn't enough for me now. Uber isn't worth *ANYONE* risking a full-time job, their health, or their family over! It's a good temporary side gig for people trying to pay some bills, but it's nothing more.

Before:









After surgery:


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I just checked in on the forum for the first time in like 6 months ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ . I've was on 22 hours of bed rest a day for the last 5 months (just before and after the major surgery). I just returned to duty for the first time in over a year, and I'm struggling transitioning from 2 hours of light activity using a walker, to 8 hours of restricted activity at work. I'm trying to get my endurance and pain tolerance in check. Anything more that 8 hours of activity and I'll start to snap at co-workers, patients, my wife, or my kids. So I don't have *ANY* time to drive Uber, I come home and lay flat on the bed for an hour before trying to be a good husband or father.
> As long I can continue to be a mediocre Firefighter/Paramedic with good benefits and pay the bills, I might be done Uber'ing.
> I might try it once a month to stay active eventually, but right now I need my back to heal and be there for my family. Even surge money isn't enough for me now. Uber isn't worth *ANYONE* risking a full-time job, their health, or their family over! It's a good temporary side gig for people trying to pay some bills, but it's nothing more.
> 
> ...


I hope you get well and I agree, Uber is nothing more than a side gig to pay off a few bills or save for a rainy day. The risk dealing with unknown strangers in our cars outweigh the benefits, All uber get is one weekend out of a month of my time.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Hang in there my friend. Don't lose your family or loved ones over this gig


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Before:
> View attachment 110999
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap my brother. I'm glad you're slowly feeling a little better. Do you mind sharing how you broke your back? Any permanent nerve damage? Just be safe and get healthy for your family. I know a person like you most likely goes nuts with the last 6 months of being stationary, but if it's necessary for proper healing then you have to do it. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

It was a lifting accident in a confined space. Everything about the situation was wrong because of the small space, but we can't wait days for the perfect conditions, there's a "golden hour" to get people from accident -> stabilizes transported -> processed in the ER -> finally to a surgical procedure (trama or heart catheterization/stroke, etc)

That was L5S1 which did stretch and pinch the nerves (shooting pain down the legs, bowl & bladder problems, and my favorite erectile dysfunction). Surgery fixed all those problems, so no permanent nerve damage, but I still have back pain from the surgery (swear I can feel those bolts) and some damaged discs above that vertebrae that need to heal (build up scar tissue) best they can.

Our area is only worth driving Friday and Saturday nights on campus. So I'm thinking by the time I might feel good enough to attempt an Uber night shift....
The college students will be out for summer, and then no surge any day or night. So we'll see if I'm still active in September or even want to drive then.
But that's 6 months away, every day you don't drive, it's harder to go back to Uber slave master. So I might as well be honest with myself and call it what it is, probably the end.

Unless Uber magically triples the rates,


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> It was a lifting accident in a confined space. Everything about the situation was wrong because of the small space, but we can't wait days for the perfect conditions, there's a "golden hour" to get people from accident -> stabilizes transported -> processed in the ER -> finally to a surgical procedure (trama or heart catheterization/stroke, etc)
> 
> That was L5S1 which did stretch and pinch the nerves (shooting pain down the legs, bowl & bladder problems, and my favorite erectile dysfunction). Surgery fixed all those problems, so no permanent nerve damage, but I still have back pain from the surgery (swear I can feel those bolts) and some damaged discs above that vertebrae that need to heal (build up scar tissue) best they can.
> 
> ...


You are the true American hero. Placing others before yourself. My father became a fireman in Miami after serving in WWII. I'm so happy that the nerve damage was corrected. This will enable you to grow old and watch your children become great citizens like their father. You have my appreciation for your service to fellow mankind. Just take it easy and don't push it too hard. That kind of injury takes time. 
On a side note my brother, please please be careful with the pain medicine. We will always need you out there saving lives. 
Take care.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

^^^^| Ditto what he said.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm good, don't have an addictive personality or disease trait (depending on how you look at addiction)
Biggest problem was I couldn't take Tylenol, Ibuprofen, or Asaprin for 4 months. So it was narcotics only. Burned up 90mg of morphine the afternoon after the surgery, and I was still pissed off in pain, and no signs of mental effects.

Now I do believe pain is sobering, if you truly need a pain medication it shouldn't put a person into a drug trance. It should just be enough to make it bareable and the person closer to normal without snapping at children and annoying people.
My 2¢


----------

